# Stock



## Yegana67 (Jul 2, 2018)

İs it possible to make sauces without using stocks?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Depends on the sauce

Bechamel and its derivatives, yes
Hollandaise etc, yes
Tomato, yes
Wine reduction, yes

Demiglace, eau de viande, Robert, espagnole and so on require stock.

Vegetarians often imitate to varying degrees stock sauces but still usually use a vegetable stock of some sort.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As Phatch said, it really all depends on what sauce you are trying to make. There are plenty of sauces that don't require stocks, and many that stocks are integral to the sauce.


----------

